# Has anyone done more than just test for their first cycle, any regrets ?



## Anabolic Tuna (Nov 27, 2018)

Just looking for some ideas but more curious to know your experince and results from the cycles.

Hi btw, new user and will be making another thread about my own cycle in a different sub forum.


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 27, 2018)

No reason to. Just use test.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 27, 2018)

Many have used more than test (test/dbol), (test/deca) and have had no regrets, but.... many have had issues. The main point we stress here in doing test only first cycle or even first couple cycles is that you will get to see how testosterone effects your body, learn how to dial in your ai dose and you'll make great gainz with it alone. The other point is that if you add in another compound and have problems of any kind, how will you know which is causing it? Test @ 500/week for 12-16 weeks is a good beginners cycle, make sure to get bloodwork before, during and after, have/use an ai and have everything you need for your pct before beginning. Check the beginner cycle sticky out. welcome and good luck


----------



## Merlin (Nov 27, 2018)

Make sure you post up some stats with your cycle post diet, wt, height etc. goals. Gibs hit it really well. You need to fully understand one compound before moving onto another one. You may need less than 500 test I know I do. Saves you money in the long run as well. Plus if test works well for you then you may not want to add another compound until you plateau.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 27, 2018)

Some will have regrets and some won't. All Anabolic use comes with sides. You have to educate yourself on how to mitigate those sides. To do this, running test alone is needed as all cycles will include test. Think of it as a baseline cycle.


----------



## snake (Nov 27, 2018)

Nope. There's a road map; follow it.


----------



## Hurt (Nov 27, 2018)

I used test and dbol. Should have just used test. Dbol turned me into a water buffalo and then just went away.


----------



## Determined (Nov 27, 2018)

My first was test Tren and dbol lol, it’s what I was advised and was young and didn’t look into it.. made some gains tho lol.. I’d stick to just test if I could go back.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 27, 2018)

Hurt said:


> I used test and dbol. Should have just used test. Dbol turned me into a water buffalo and then just went away.



you make the absolute point to which I always have stressed about people using dbol too soon in their lifting. Unless you already have some established visible muscle and separation that's about all the results you'll see and get from using dbol.  Unless of course you're into strength training and powerlifting.  Dbol is to me, a great AAS compound but should not be used until you're at least at an  intermediate level.


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 27, 2018)

Id stack your test heavily with chik fil a, chinese food, and ice cream. Ive been adding swedish fish lately with incredible results.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 27, 2018)

First 3 cycles were nandrolone decanoate

no regrets but knowing what i know now 

woulda done test rather that the nandrolone

for the first three makes way more sense


----------



## Merlin (Nov 27, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Id stack your test heavily with chik fil a, chinese food, and ice cream. Ive been adding swedish fish lately with incredible results.




I stack mine with chipolte. Double rice, beans, veggies and chicken. They always look at me like wtf.


----------



## Anabolic Tuna (Nov 27, 2018)

Hurt said:


> I used test and dbol. Should have just used test. Dbol turned me into a water buffalo and then just went away.



I have always been turned off by dbol for this very reason


----------



## knebelcm (Mar 2, 2019)

i lost a lot of hair with test and dbol my first cycle. needed a hair transplant after


----------



## Jin (Mar 2, 2019)

knebelcm said:


> i lost a lot of hair with test and dbol my first cycle. needed a hair transplant after



Why would you continue then?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 2, 2019)

knebelcm said:


> i lost a lot of hair with test and dbol my first cycle. needed a hair transplant after



You needed a hair transplant after your first cycle? Jesus Christ...:32 (6):


You must have some serious genetic predisposition to hair loss or you used way too much or both.


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 2, 2019)

I'll answer a question you did not ask ... which is diet/nutrition/food is everything .... 8 out of 10 people are nowhere near dial in on diet which means they waste their first cycles that should be VERY productive.

How is your diet ... can you give us your macro right now ... if not you're NOWHERE near ready for even a test only cycle.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 2, 2019)

knebelcm said:


> i lost a lot of hair with test and dbol my first cycle. needed a hair transplant after



How old are you??? You seem to have a hair obsession.........


----------



## knebelcm (Mar 3, 2019)

well im 32, but i had great results with my first cycle (visable results, i was eating great, had an excel spreadsheet to track meals, etc), but the hairloss crept in so i paid for a transplant that worked out great. doctor said the new hairs are impervious to genetics cuz hair on the back of the head never falls out. but i stayed away from the gym and didnt eat right after the transplant. am i foolish for doing a test only? my macros starting today tomorrow are 200 grams of protein at least, im not diligent enough at the moment to want to track anything else.


----------



## bvs (Mar 3, 2019)

I ran test with tbol the last few weeks. I think compounds like dbol and deca come with too many unpredictable sides for a first timer. Imo tbol or var at the end should be the only potential additions


----------



## Jin (Mar 3, 2019)

@kneblecm Steroids are not for you. 

Why would you pay for expensive hair graphs and then go risk ****ing it all up again? Especially since you are far from serious about this lifestyle. 

I predict the same outcome: you lose more hair and eventually lose all your gains.


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 3, 2019)

**** hair. I haven’t had it in over 20 years and I don’t miss it at all.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 3, 2019)

test and var.It was a great cycle


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 3, 2019)

knebelcm said:


> well im 32, but i had great results with my first cycle (visable results, i was eating great, had an excel spreadsheet to track meals, etc), but the hairloss crept in so i paid for a transplant that worked out great. doctor said the new hairs are impervious to genetics cuz hair on the back of the head never falls out. but i stayed away from the gym and didnt eat right after the transplant. am i foolish for doing a test only? my macros starting today tomorrow are 200 grams of protein at least, im not diligent enough at the moment to want to track anything else.




Nothing personal but I think you need to get shit way more together without gear!


----------



## knebelcm (Mar 3, 2019)

your all right, i think i'll wait and get my stuff together first. thanks for your advice, really, I have decided to wait.


----------



## Jin (Mar 3, 2019)

knebelcm said:


> your all right, i think i'll wait and get my stuff together first. thanks for your advice, really, I have decided to wait.



I love it when people listen to reason. 

Good luck knebelcm


----------



## Maijah (Mar 4, 2019)

My first cycle was Norandren 200 by itself. I was young and had zero knowledge of what I was doing, just listening to the bigger older guys. I made incredible gains in strength and size. I was 19 and a novice lifter so I think the combination of everything is why I made such gains. I did not pct and I definitely noticed a dramatic decrease in drive and energy after cycle but I kept a lot of what I gained but I would not recommend what I did to anyone.


----------



## Newbi4thamostpart (Mar 4, 2019)

Has anyone on here used or heard of  hugeRaw.com was thinking about some Homebrew. Don't need advice just need real answers


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 4, 2019)

Newbi4thamostpart said:


> Has anyone on here used or heard of  hugeRaw.com was thinking about some Homebrew. Don't need advice just need real answers


Start with an intro. After that make your own thread, don’t hijack this mans shit.


----------



## Mayday (Mar 4, 2019)

Well, I did just Test C for my first cycle (12 weeks) and had regrets. 250mg twice per week.

Bloods, bloods, bloods.

Get baseline bloods precycle, 6 weeks in, and right before starting PCT. 2 weeks post-pin (14 weeks) could turn into 15 weeks before starting pct. Keep an AI on hand. Choose wisely.


----------



## Mayday (Mar 4, 2019)

More or less, it went like this.

Week One through twelve: Testosterone Cypionate 250ml twice per week.
Week Three through fourteen, human chorionic gonadotropin (HCG) 250iu twice per week.
Week One through Twelve, Aromasin 12.5mg once every three days.

PCT began week fifteen.
40mg nolva daily for two weeks
20mg nolva daily for two additional weeks

But, what the **** do I know? Not so much, not so much at all.


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 4, 2019)

Mayday said:


> Well, I did just Test C for my first cycle (12 weeks) and had regrets. 250mg twice per week.
> 
> Bloods, bloods, bloods.
> 
> Get baseline bloods precycle, 6 weeks in, and right before starting PCT. 2 weeks post-pin (14 weeks) could turn into 15 weeks before starting pct. Keep an AI on hand. Choose wisely.



What regrets?


----------



## Mayday (Mar 4, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> What regrets?



Truthfully? Going on PCT. At my age, I'd say save the money and just blast and cruise.

Why feel like shit when you could push ~100mg x Week until the next blast?

I'm almost 40. What's to lose?


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 4, 2019)

Mayday said:


> Truthfully? Going on PCT. At my age, I'd say save the money and just blast and cruise.
> 
> Why feel like shit when you could push ~100mg x Week until the next blast?
> 
> I'm almost 40. What's to lose?




Gotcha.  I never even considered gear until I was already on trt.  That whole pct thing sounds like a real nightmare.


----------



## Mayday (Mar 4, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Gotcha.  I never even considered gear until I was already on trt.  That whole pct thing sounds like a real nightmare.



Next go around, I'm buying stock and never coming off. Perhaps, I'm slinging strong words but my resolve is genuine.


----------



## Texan69 (Mar 4, 2019)

As the great Micheal Scott from Dunder mifflin would say keep it simple stupid....just use test your first one brother keep it simple 
less chance things go run. Test is plenty to get you good results


----------



## Seeker (Mar 4, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Start with an intro. After that make your own thread, don’t hijack this mans shit.



well he is a newbiforthemostpart.   Haha...shit.. I just had to.


----------



## Mayday (Mar 4, 2019)

Seeker said:


> well he is a newbiforthemostpart.   Haha...shit.. I just had to.



Have no regrets.

Newbs read the thread even if it goes off topic. I know I would- being a newb and all.

Sometimes I clench my fists and butt cheeks. Sometimes I get jiggy with it. But, when all is said and done, I come back.

Unless I don't.

Then, I don't.

View attachment 7488


That's the face I don't make if I decide not to come back.


----------



## Jin (Mar 4, 2019)

Can’t figure out if you are artistic or autistic. Funny or “funny”. 

Either way it’s strange and amusing. Two of my favorite adjectives besides gaping and wet.


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 4, 2019)

I do not believe a casual discussion of trt should be had on a 1st cycle discussion ... post up your own experiences on a separate thread.

It's one thing for those guys in the late 30's and older but the great majority people following their first cycle will need PCT.


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 4, 2019)

**** a little pct. Sounds like a nightmare and roller coaster ride.


----------



## r4zor (Apr 29, 2019)

It really depends. If you have a 10ml or 12ml vial dosed at 500 mg/ml of test.. That is probably enough for a beginner test cycle. if you only have 250 mg, you should probably do an oral with it, depending on your goals. My first cycle ever was test 250/week and 50 mg dbol ED. Was a great cycle for bulking as a beginner.


----------



## Straight30weight (Apr 29, 2019)

r4zor said:


> It really depends. If you have a 10ml or 12ml vial dosed at 500 mg/ml of test.. That is probably enough for a beginner test cycle. if you only have 250 mg, you should probably do an oral with it, depending on your goals. My first cycle ever was test 250/week and 50 mg dbol ED. Was a great cycle for bulking as a beginner.


Doesn’t make sense


----------



## Gadawg (Apr 30, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Doesn’t make sense



You dont think it's worth shutting down your whole system and risking your natural production for a few months of barely above average test levels?


----------



## Straight30weight (Apr 30, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> You dont think it's worth shutting down your whole system and risking your natural production for a few months of barely above average test levels?


Well no. Not personally. But who’s pinning 500mg/ml test? That’s gotta have horrible pip. And if you’ve got 250mg/ml (like most), why wouldn’t you pin an ml, twice a week?

Doesnt make sense.


----------

